# BitComet - Rubbish Data Dropped



## jashsayani (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi All,

I was downloading a 700 MB file in BitComet at 50 kbps.
It downloaded 3 GB in total and dropped 2.3 GB of Rubbish Data, which is much more than the file size of my download.
What does it mean by Rubbish Data?  And whats the solution...?


----------



## cohen (Jun 4, 2008)

Against the rules... involves torrent.


----------



## GameMaster (Jun 5, 2008)

Doesn't matter, the question was about the rubbish data. I suppose the torrent you downloaded contains or contained some...viruses, so the  your torrent client rejected them.

When downloading from Torrents, keep an eye on seeders and leechers and especially on Torrent health.

Also, be sure that illegal downloads will most likely contain a Trojan Backdoor to pwn you


----------



## mrjack (Jun 5, 2008)

cohen said:


> Against the rules... involves torrent.



Torrents can be used for other things than just sharing pirated material. For example Linux distributions and the movie Star Wreck can be downloaded legally for free via BitTorrent, just like Zeitgeist.


----------



## epidemik (Jun 6, 2008)

mrjack said:


> Torrents can be used for other things than just sharing pirated material. For example Linux distributions and the movie Star Wreck can be downloaded legally for free via BitTorrent, just like Zeitgeist.



We've talked about this soo many times. 
Mods have decided that torrents, all though some are legal, are not to be discussed because so many are illegal.


----------



## aSc1@3 (Jun 6, 2008)

epidemik said:


> We've talked about this soo many times.
> Mods have decided that torrents, all though some are legal, are not to be discussed because so many are illegal.



when did this happen?


----------



## epidemik (Jun 6, 2008)

Well its in the rules as cohen stated in the 1st reply
There was a thread...cant find it now...where a guy asked for a demonoid invitation code.  I believe it was talked about in there. 

Looks like its been deleted/hidden.
I believe its one of the main reasons Samlaptop is banned but not sure. (but thats not really my business).

But hey, i dont wanna play e-police. 
I was just trying to stop an argument before it happened but looks like infact ive created one. Guess ill just mind my own business from now on. 

In my personal oppinion, torrents are such a grey area on this forum, its best to stay away from them. 



*
To the OP*, googled i googled rubish data cause id never heard of it. 
Found a forum saying this. 


> Rubbish data is data that your bittorrent client has discarded.
> When certain data for your file failed the hash check, it will be discarded as rubbish data.
> Or when your client requests a certain data piece from a user, but before that piece arrive, your client already download it from a second user, then that piece will become rubbish.
> 
> Since you are downloading from alot of users at once, the chance that one of them has a bad piece of data is very possible. The movie/game industry also spreading false file of popular game/movies which contain bad data.



_

EDIT: This post ended up being very hypocrital making me feel like an idiot. To clarify, the first half of the post was simply a response to mrjack who brought up the legality of torrents. The second half, answer to the op's question, seemed okay to post because it was simply discussing programing (dont knwo the right word) of the torrent file and has nothing to do with the act of torrenting._


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 6, 2008)

I hate people that say "This is against forum rules" because it's NOT.  Torrenting is legal and so are the programs such as utorrent and bitcomet. The stuff you download is illegal. Whether he is downloading legal stuff or not, he did not state. He is having problems with the program and asked for help. Therefor continue to talk. But, NEVER state on here that you are downloading something illegal heck, NEVER state what you are downloading. Me personally, I stick to FREEWARE stuff. No risk there. LOL


----------



## mrjack (Jun 6, 2008)

epidemik said:


> Well its in the rules as cohen stated in the 1st reply
> There was a thread...cant find it now...where a guy asked for a demonoid invitation code.  I believe it was talked about in there.
> 
> Looks like its been deleted/hidden.
> ...



I haven't been very active for a long time until just recently so I didn't know this had taken place. Thanks for letting me know.

I was just trying to explain that the software and what it was meant for isn't illegal, although what it's being used for usually is. I'll respect that the mods don't want this subject to be discussed because they can start arguments. So I guess I'll just shut up about it now.


----------



## apj101 (Jun 6, 2008)

> I hate people that say "This is against forum rules" because it's NOT. Torrenting is legal and so are the programs such as utorrent and bitcomet.


ok ill set the record straight. *Until told otherwise ALL discussion about torrents or p2p filesharing is against forum rules*


----------

